# I'm doing something wrong on my heel edge : please let me know tips to try!!



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

instead of going to the left of the mountian, point you nose of the board...DOWNHILL


----------



## mrancourt15 (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes I understand that I need go downhill lol. It's this one trail that when I need to get to the left side of the mountain I can't get all the way across.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mrancourt15 said:


> Yes I understand that I need go downhill lol. It's this one trail that when I need to get to the left side of the mountain I can't get all the way across.


U still have to go downhill more to get across to the other side. It not like a chicken crossing the road.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What exactly happens when you go heelside? Do you wash out? Come to a stop? Lose your balance? Black out and come to in Cuba?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Is it the dreaded jackhammer? Is your kit set up right? Are you staying in the cockpit? Posting video of your issue is probably the only way you get real help here.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Please do not refer to beginner turns as "carving".

You are not carving as a beginner with four lessons of experience.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SnowDragon said:


> Please do not refer to beginner turns as "carving".
> 
> You are not carving as a beginner with four lessons of experience.


I was definitely carving after 1 lesson and about 4 days on snow.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It could be because you have a flat traversing cat track. If this is the case...get a new hill and/or learn how to flatbase.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if I understand you correctly but interpret that you're loosing speed on heelside traversing flats? 
You can keep speed by crouching (reduce the air brake) and avoid skidding i.e. stay on edge or flatbase. Get more weight on your front leg (you will be heavy on your back leg and stiff straight legged as beginner). So exercise to bend knees and shift weight to front.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If you don't get enough speed, you could always walk, or skate there.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

My guess is that you are making your board perpendicular to the mountain hence why you are not going anywhere on your heel side turn except side stepping down the mountain. 

What you can do is point your board down the mountain a bit more and try to put a little more weight on your front foot/leg.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Or don't treat us like a $2 whore and spend the money for the lesson with someone who can actually see and knows what the heck you're even talking about


----------

